# Dew Claw



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I am hoping for some help. I am getting my first black lab in three weeks and I have a little concern. My breeder I am getting my dog from does not have the dew claws removed and I have looked into this a bit and it sounds like a nasty painful mess if that thing gets snagged hunting. Anyone had any problems keeping the dew claws on? Or should I just get them removed? I hear its better to do it when the dog is young. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Get them removed. If you are going to hunt the dog something will happen eventually to one of them. It will save you money and lost hunting time to deal with it now.


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

+1
My brother's dog still has his dew claw and he has to always file it down or get it clipped, and plus they always seems to scratch people. My GSP's were removed when he was a pup, and it has been so nice to not have to deal with maintaing that claw. Definitely if you can I would get your pup's dew claw removed.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

get them removed. i know a guy who had a dog that had them on and it caught something while out hunting and tore and it needed minor surgery to repair it. he had them take them out after that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If your breeder is local and doesn't want to have them removed, I'd ask if I could take the pup in myself to have it done. It's best to have them removed and I'd surely want it done before the pup was of age to come home and bond. Most people do it in the first few days of their puppies' life. You don't want him to remember that trip to the vet with you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

On the other hand, my parents' golden retriever still has her dew claws, and (knock on wood) hasn't had a problem with any of them in her 5 years. Although she doesn't hunt, she runs very hard out through the trees when we go camping or to the cabin and she's been fortunate to never have had a problem. I would say do yourself a favor and have them removed so you never need to worry.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you that set on this breeder? Is it a back yard bred dog? Most reputable breeders remove them, I would maybe look at another breeder. JMHO


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Are you that set on this breeder? Is it a back yard bred dog? Most reputable breeders remove them, I would maybe look at another breeder. JMHO


+1 Any reputable breeder would have them removed. Hip problems are next. Just watch KSL for a better pup with a good pedigree. My friend sold awesome labs a few weeks ago. He sold most of them at $800 but the last 2 went for $300 :shock:. Even if you aren't going to hunt a lot or do field trials get one with a good pedigree.


----------

